# Well Known Antique-Bottles.net Member Wins National Bottle Show Display Prize



## Mayhem (Aug 2, 2022)

Well Known Antique-Bottles.net Member "Mayhem" Wins National Bottle Show Display Prize.

"Mayhem" a "well-known" member of this website entered a display at the 2022 Federation of Historical Bottle Collectors convention in Reno Nevada and won for "Most Educational" display at the show. Competition was tough this year with ten museum quality displays. Mayhem's display featured stories and artifacts from his great-great-grandfather Henry W. Davis who was a druggist in 1880 Saline Indiana. The display included 24 rare and colorful prescription style bottles from the late 1800's as well as a rare sandwich glass cologne and perfume collection. Ten bottles from this collection were then photographed for possible inclusion in the FOHBC Virtual Museum. News about the show and the awards will be in the upcoming issue of Antique Bottle & Glass Collector.


----------



## willong (Aug 3, 2022)

Mayhem said:


> Well Known Antique-Bottles.net Member "Mayhem" Wins National Bottle Show Display Prize.
> 
> "Mayhem" a "well-known" member of this website entered a display at the 2022 Federation of Historical Bottle Collectors convention in Reno Nevada and won for "Most Educational" display at the show. Competition was tough this year with ten museum quality displays. Mayhem's display featured stories and artifacts from his great-great-grandfather Henry W. Davis who was a druggist in 1880 Saline Indiana. The display included 24 rare and colorful prescription style bottles from the late 1800's as well as a rare sandwich glass cologne and perfume collection. Ten bottles from this collection were then photographed for possible inclusion in the FOHBC Virtual Museum. News about the show and the awards will be in the upcoming issue of Antique Bottle & Glass Collector.


Congratulations!


----------



## saratogadriver (Aug 10, 2022)

Pics?   Please?

Jim G


----------



## John Mount (Sep 6, 2022)

awesome. congratulations!


----------

